# Τα των μισθών (του δημοσίου, κυρίως)



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2011)

Σοκ: Μείωση 35% από τους μισθούς του 2009 στις εισηγμένες ΔΕΚΟ, διαβάζεις. Αγχώνεσαι, λυπάσαι τους εργαζόμενους. Μετά, πας παρακάτω:


Το μέσο κατά κεφαλή κόστος αποδοχών των φορέων της παραγράφου 1, όπως καθορίζεται με τις διατάξεις της παραγράφου 4, δηλαδή στο ποσό των *1.900,00 ευρώ*, ισχύει καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια εφαρμογής του Μεσοπρόθεσμου Πλαισίου Δημοσιονομικής Στρατηγικής. ​

Σκέφτεσαι πόσοι άνθρωποι έχουν μείνει άνεργοι το τελευταίο διάστημα, καθώς και πόσα βγάζεις εσύ, και λες, μπα, θα με δουλεύουν. Μετά, ω! Ψάχνεις την ίδια την εγκύκλιο και διαβάζεις, στην παράγραφο 3:

Πχ. Για υπάλληλο ΥΕ κατηγορίας με ένα παιδί σε ΔΕΚΟ ή σε ΝΠΙΔ το ανώτατο ύψος των τακτικών μηνιαίων αποδοχών του μπορεί να ανέρχεται μέχρι του ποσού των (1.331,00 + 50,00 =) 1.381,00 ευρώ, διότι αυτό είναι το αντίστοιχο ανώτατο όριο αποδοχών που προβλέπεται για τον υπάλληλο ίδιας εκπαιδευτικής κατηγορίας με ένα παιδί στο Δημόσιο.

Για υπάλληλο ΥΕ, δηλαδή υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης, που στον ιδιωτικό τομέα παίρνει 700€, συχνά μόνο στα χαρτιά; Και που μέχρι τώρα έπαιρνε 1.700€; Πας παρακάτω:


Π.χ. υπάλληλος ΠΕ ο οποίος έχει θέση γενικού διευθυντή μπορεί να λαμβάνει μηνιαίες τακτικές αποδοχές κατ’ ανώτατο όριο μέχρι του ποσού των (2.409,00 + 900,00 =) 3.309,00 ευρώ (και επιπλέον το οικογεν. επίδομα εάν συντρέχουν οι σχετικές προϋποθέσεις).​

Ε, κάπου εδώ σου έρχεται να βρεις αυτόν που διάλεξε τον τίτλο και να τον στείλεις στο διάολο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Σοκ: Μείωση 35% από τους μισθούς του 2009 στις εισηγμένες ΔΕΚΟ


Πάντως, από δελτίο ειδήσεων που είδα φαίνεται ότι η συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία μείωσης συμπαρασύρει τις καθαρές αμοιβές (οι αναφερόμενες είναι μικτές) των νεοδιοριζόμενων στα επίπεδα των 650-750 €. Άλλωστε, μια από τις σιωπηρά ζητούμενες διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές είναι να πάψει ο δημόσιος τομέας να αποτελεί ελκυστικότερο εργασιακό περιβάλλον από τον ιδιωτικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, από δελτίο ειδήσεων που είδα φαίνεται ότι η συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία μείωσης συμπαρασύρει τις καθαρές αμοιβές (οι αναφερόμενες είναι μικτές) των νεοδιοριζόμενων στα επίπεδα των 650-750 €. Άλλωστε, μια από τις σιωπηρά ζητούμενες διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές είναι να πάψει ο δημόσιος τομέας να αποτελεί ελκυστικότερο εργασιακό περιβάλλον από τον ιδιωτικό.


H είδηση περιλαμβάνει κι αυτό όμως:
Από το μέτρο αυτό εξαιρέθηκαν μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και τα ΕΛΠΕ, καθώς πλέον ελέγχονται μετοχικά από ιδιωτικά κεφάλαια. ​

Όλοι οι άλλοι θα λένε τώρα, μακάρι να ήμασταν κι εμείς στα χέρια των ιδιωτών! Θα τους έσωζε ο μισητός (στους συνδικαλιστές τους) ιδιωτικός τομέας!

Αλλά άνευ πλάκας, δεν μπορούν ο άνεργος και ο μπλοκάκιας που έφαγε την κατραπακιά της έκτακτης εισφοράς επιτηδεύματος και ο ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος των 600 ευρώ να λυπηθούν που ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος των 3.500 ευρώ θα πέσει στις 2.000.

Και καλά θα κάνει να πάψει ο δημόσιος τομέας να αποτελεί ελκυστικότερο εργασιακό περιβάλλον από τον ιδιωτικό, επειδή αυτή η πτυχή ήταν μια από τις μεγαλύτερες αιτίες διαφθοράς εδώ και δεκαετίες: ο ψηφοφόρος φίλαγε κατουρημένες ποδιές για να διοριστεί και ο πολιτικός εκλεγόταν μόνο και μόνο επειδή διόριζε.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

Ρε παιδιά, ποιος τους γράφει τους τίτλους στις εφημερίδες; 
Ελευθεροτυπία: Μαχαίρι στα βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά: 166.000 εργαζόμενοι, λιγότεροι. Το διαβάζεις και σκέφτεσαι «τους [μπιπ] τους πολιτικούς, μας έχουν [πάλι μπιπ]». Μετά, διαβάζεις τη συνέχεια:


Στα επαγγέλματα που πλέον δεν θα ασφαλίζονται ως βαρέα περιλαμβάνονται, οι ζαχαροπλάστες, οι κομμώτριες και οι πωλητές. Αντίθετα στη λίστα προστίθενται οι νοσοκόμοι, οι αγρεργάτες, οι τεχνικοί τηλεόρασης και οι εναερίτες ηλεκτρολόγοι.​
Δηλαδή, κάποιος που ακούει τους πανικόβλητους τίτλους μένει με την εντύπωση ότι το μέτρο είναι σκληρό και άδικο, ενώ είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να μην είναι οι εναερίτες στα βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά, και να είναι οι ταξιτζήδες της περιφέρειας; Έλεος, ρε παιδιά.


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2011)

Οι πωλητές γιατί ήταν στα βαριά/ ανθυγιεινά; Οι τεχνικοί τηλεόρασης γιατί μπήκαν σ' αυτά;

Για το τρομολαγνικό ύφος των ΜΜΕ δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. Οι μισοί που θα διαβάσουν την είδηση θα αντιδράσουν σαν την Παλάβρα, οι άλλοι μισοί μπορεί να μείνουν στον τίτλο και να μην καταλάβουν πόσο παραπλανητικός είναι. Το οποίο μας πάει στο επόμενο παράδειγμα:

Άλεξ, αν αντί για μείωση από 3400 σε 2000 διάβαζες _μείωση μισθού 42%_ τι θα έλεγες; 
Επομένως όλα είναι θέμα σερβιρίσματος. 
Επιπλέον, γιατί τέτοιος φθόνος και χαιρεκακία; Γιατί τόση επιθυμία να εξισωθεί όλη η κοινωνία προς τα κάτω; 

Κι αυτός με τις 3400 μισθό μπορεί να έχει δουλέψει πολύ σκληρά για να φτάσει εκεί που είναι και να έχει υποχρεώσεις που αντιστοιχούν στις 3400 και η μείωση να τον στριμώχνει όσο στριμώχνεται κι ο μπλοκάκιας. 3400 καθαρά το μήνα δεν παίρνει ο υπάλληλος που βγάζει φωτοτυπίες και βαριέται να μας εξυπηρετήσει, αλλά ο διευθυντής με κάμποσα χρόνια προϋπηρεσία, πιθανόν με εξειδίκευση κλπ κλπ. 

Η ΔΕΗ π.χ για να πιάσουμε τις ΔΕΚΟ που ξέρω, είχε έναν υπάλληλο (μπορεί και δυο, πάντως ελάχιστους κι υποθέτω τον έχει ακόμα) που η ειδικότητά του είναι η εκκίνηση ηλεκτρικών μηχανών. Θέση μεγάλης ευθύνης που απαιτεί και μεταπτυχιακές και μαθητεία σε υπό κατασκευή σταθμούς (δηλαδή σε διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου) και επιστημονικό έργο και σοβαρότητα κλπ. Και επιπλέον, αν η ΔΕΗ δεν δώσει όσα λέει η διεθνής αγορά, αυτός ο υπάλληλος μπορεί να πάει να δουλέψει αλλού. 

Ομοίως, στο κέντρο κατανομής στον Άγιο Στέφανο, εργάζονται σε βάρδιες μηχανικοί που έχουν εκπαιδευτεί από τη ΔΕΗ γύρω στα δυο χρόνια και από αυτούς εξαρτάται η ηλεκτροδότηση όλης της χώρας. Επιπλέον σε κάθε διακοπή ρεύματος γίνεται ΕΔΕ και υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα να απολυθεί ο υπεύθυνος της βάρδιας ή να τον στείλουν σε κανέναν υποσταθμό σε κανένα κατσικοχώρι με την ανάλογη μείωση μισθού. Όσοι έχουμε ασχοληθεί με την παραγωγή ενέργειας ξέρουμε πόσο δύσκολο είναι να διορθώσεις μια διακοπή ρεύματος και πόσο καλό χρονισμό χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο για να μη βυθίσεις όλη τη χώρα στο σκοτάδι. Ξέρουμε επίσης ότι οι διακοπές ρεύματος είναι φαινόμενα καθημερινά σε όλα τα συστήματα ηλεκτροδότησης, παρόλο που ο πολύς κόσμος θεωρεί δεδομένο το να πατάς το διακόπτη και να έχει ρεύμα. 

Εννοείται ότι αυτοί που κάνουν αυτές τις δουλειές παίρνουν πιο πολλά από τον υπάλληλο στην εξόφληση λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ. Επειδή όμως το κοινό βλέπει μόνο τον δεύτερο, και νομίζει ότι το ρεύμα έρχεται ουρανοκατέβατα, δεν γνωρίζει την ύπαρξη των πρώτων. Κι όταν ακούει τους μισθούς τους νομίζει ότι είναι οι μισθοί αυτών που βλέπει. 

Δημόσιο δεν είναι μόνο οι γραφιάδες. Αν θέλουμε να μην είναι οι δημόσιες δουλειές ελκυστικές, τότε να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι και για διακοπές ρεύματος, και για εκτροχιασμούς τρένων και για πτώσεις αεροπλάνων. 
Να προετοιμαζόμαστε επίσης για έλλειψη γιατρών, έλλειψη δασκάλων, έλλειψη κοινωνικών λειτουργών.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2011)

SBE said:


> Κι αυτός με τις 3400 μισθό μπορεί να έχει δουλεψει πολύ σκληρά για να φτάσει εκεί που είναι...


Όχι, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στο Δημόσιο ισχύει η απρόσκοπτη μισθολογική εξέλιξη, ανεξαρτήτως επίδοσης και απόδοσης του υπαλλήλου. Μόνο τα χρόνια δείχνει ο μισθός, όχι αν έχει δουλέψει σκληρά, ελαφρά ή καθόλου.

Αλλά αν ξαναδιαβάσεις αυτά που έγραψα, καμία χαιρεκακία. Είπα ότι πρέπει να πάψει να είναι το Δημόσιο τόσο ελκυστική επιλογή έναντι του ιδιωτικού τομέα, επειδή αυτή η διαφορά εξέθρεψε τη διαφθορά τόσα χρόνια. Αν η οικονομία ανεβάσει τον κατώτατο μισθό στον ιδιωτικό τομέα στις 2.000 ευρώ, βεβαίως να τα παίρνουν και οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

SBE said:


> επιπλεόν, γιατί τετοιος φθόνος και χαιρεκακία; Γιατί τόση επιθυμία να εξισωθεί όλη η κοινωνία προς τα κάτω;


Δεν πρόκειται περί φθόνου και χαιρεκακίας. Προσωπικά, σχολίασα τον πανικόβλητο τίτλο, που σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι ο υπάλληλος θα πεινάσει, ενώ δεν είναι έτσι. 

Μου κάνει ωστόσο κακή εντύπωση που όλοι ασχολούνται με τις μειώσεις μισθών στο δημόσιο τομέα. Ναι μεν υπάρχουν οι θέσεις ευθύνης στις οποίες αναφέρεσαι, SBE, υπάρχουν όμως και θέσεις αργόμισθων και υπερβολικά καλοπληρωμένων υπαλλήλων, που φρόντιζαν με υπερωρίες και επιδόματα να παίρνουν τεράστιους μισθούς, τους οποίους καλούνται να πληρώσουν άνθρωποι με μη τεράστιους μισθούς, για να μην πω κάτι άλλο. Παράλληλα, υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή 200.000 άνεργοι του ιδιωτικού τομέα, με τους οποίους δεν ασχολείται κανείς. Αυτοί ψυχή δεν έχουν;

Επιπλέον, όταν αυτή τη στιγμή το κράτος δανείζεται για να πληρώσει μισθούς και συντάξεις, χαρατσώνοντας παράλληλα το παραγωγικό κομμάτι των εργαζομένων, είναι προκλητικό να ακούω διαμαρτυρίες δ/υ επειδή τους μειώνουν τους μισθούς τους. Πρώτον, γιατί σε μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση, αν σου μειώσουν το μισθό, ή κάθεσαι ή σηκώνεσαι και φεύγεις. Δεν βυθίζεις στο χάος ολόκληρες πόλεις με καταλήψεις, απεργίες, κτλ, ταλαιπωρώντας μάλιστα αυτούς ακριβώς που πληρώνουν το μισθό σου. Δεύτερον, γιατί το δικό τους ωράριο δεν είναι 40 ώρες, όπως είναι των υπαλλήλων του ιδιωτικού τομέα. Είναι λιγότερες ώρες, και αν υπολογίσεις τις παραγωγικές, ούτε 20 δεν είναι. Τρίτον, δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρεις, αλλά οι υπάλληλοι της ΔΕΗ πληρώνουν μειωμένο τιμολόγιο ρεύματος, και έχουν και άλλες παροχές που εμείς οι κοινοί θητοί δεν τις έχουμε, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι τα έξοδά τους δεν είναι ίδια με των υπολοίπων. Τέταρτον, σε τέτοιο μαύρο χάλι που είναι η παγκόσμια οικονομία, είναι *προκλητικό* να λέει κάποιος ότι οι 3.000 ευρώ δεν του φτάνουν. Ας μειώσει τις δαπάνες του, ας πουλήσει το αυτοκίνητό του, αλλά ας μη λέει ότι οι 3.000 ευρώ είναι λίγα χρήματα.

Και τέλος, αν διαβάσεις πιο προσεκτικά την εγκύκλιο, θα δεις ότι υπάρχει πρόβλεψη παραπάνω αμοιβής για όσους είναι παραγωγικοί ή το απαιτεί το αντικείμενό τους. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι το ίδιο σημαντικός αυτός που επισκευάζει τα μηχανήματα με τον υπάλληλο που κάνει τις εισπράξεις, και προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να εξισωθούν, αλλά νισάφι πια.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 25, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δεν πρόκειται περί φθόνου και χαιρεκακίας. Προσωπικά, σχολίασα τον πανικόβλητο τίτλο, που σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι ο υπάλληλος θα πεινάσει, ενώ δεν είναι έτσι.



To ότι δεν είναι έτσι δεν είσαι σε θέση να το ξέρεις, εκτός αν ξέρεις προσωπικά όλους τους ΔΥ που μέχρι πρότινος πληρώνονταν με τέτοια ποσά. Αν κάποιος πληρωνόταν με ένα ποσό της τάξης των 3.400 ευρώ, αλλά με αυτό το ποσό είχε να πληρώσει ένα ή περισσότερα δάνεια, να συντηρήσει ένα ή περισσότερα σπουδάζοντα τέκνα και παράλληλα δούλευε μόνο αυτός στην οικογένεια, με δεδομένο ότι θα είχε κάνει πλάνο τουλάχιστον 20ετίας με το σκεπτικό ότι θα είχε αυτό το μισθό, η μείωση αυτή ισοδυναμεί περίπου με καταστροφή.
Φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει ενέργειες να προσαρμοστεί αυτός κι η οικογένειά του, αλλά άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο. 



> Μου κάνει ωστόσο κακή εντύπωση που όλοι ασχολούνται με τις μειώσεις μισθών στο δημόσιο τομέα. Ναι μεν υπάρχουν οι θέσεις ευθύνης στις οποίες αναφέρεσαι, SBE, υπάρχουν όμως και θέσεις αργόμισθων και υπερβολικά καλοπληρωμένων υπαλλήλων, που φρόντιζαν με υπερωρίες και επιδόματα να παίρνουν τεράστιους μισθούς, τους οποίους καλούνται να πληρώσουν άνθρωποι με μη τεράστιους μισθούς, για να μην πω κάτι άλλο. Παράλληλα, υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή 200.000 άνεργοι του ιδιωτικού τομέα, με τους οποίους δεν ασχολείται κανείς. Αυτοί ψυχή δεν έχουν;



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι αργόμισθοι είναι η απόλυτη πλειοψηφία. Και το θέση ευθύνης είναι σχετικό. Και ένας δάσκαλος θέση ευθύνης κατέχει. Δεν είναι ευθύνη και μάλιστα τεράστια και πολυδιάστατη η διαμόρφωση της προσωπικότητας ενός νέου παιδιού; Κι όμως, οι περισσότεροι εκπαιδευτικοί δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι ακριβως αυτό που θα λέγαμε πρότυπο υπευθυνότητας και εργατικότητας. 



> Πρώτον, γιατί σε μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση, αν σου μειώσουν το μισθό, ή κάθεσαι ή σηκώνεσαι και φεύγεις. Δεν βυθίζεις στο χάος ολόκληρες πόλεις με καταλήψεις, απεργίες, κτλ, ταλαιπωρώντας μάλιστα αυτούς ακριβώς που πληρώνουν το μισθό σου.



Έτσι είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το λες με περηφάνια. Δηλαδή το ότι ο ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος είναι ντε φάκτο ότι δεν μπορεί να απεργήσει, δεν είναι προς τιμήν της κοινωνίας. Όταν ένας εργαζόμενος αισθάνεται ότι αδικείται, άσχετα αν όντως αδικείται ή όχι, πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα αλλά και τη δυνατότητα να απεργήσει. Το ότι δεν την έχει δεν σημαίνει ότι οι υπόλοιποι που την έχουν κακώς την έχουν.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> To ότι δεν είναι έτσι δεν είσαι σε θέση να το ξέρεις, εκτός αν ξέρεις προσωπικά όλους τους ΔΥ που μέχρι πρότινος πληρώνονταν με τέτοια ποσά. Αν κάποιος πληρωνόταν με ένα ποσό της τάξης των 3.400 ευρώ, αλλά με αυτό το ποσό είχε να πληρώσει ένα ή περισσότερα δάνεια, να συντηρήσει ένα ή περισσότερα σπουδάζοντα τέκνα και παράλληλα δούλευε μόνο αυτός στην οικογένεια, με δεδομένο ότι θα είχε κάνει πλάνο τουλάχιστον 20ετίας με το σκεπτικό ότι θα είχε αυτό το μισθό, η μείωση αυτή ισοδυναμεί περίπου με καταστροφή.


Όταν κάνεις πλάνο 20ετίας, δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις βασιζόμενος υποθετικά σε μια κατάσταση η οποία θα διαρκέσει για πάντα, χωρίς να το ξέρεις. Ούτε φροντίζεις να πάρεις ένα ή περισσότερα δάνεια, αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα αποπληρώσεις. Με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση που το δάνειο έχει ληφθεί για λόγους υγείας ή για κάτι που απειλεί τη ζωή σου, το ότι επιλέγεις να κάνεις μια *επένδυση*, όπως να αγοράσεις σπίτι, δεν είναι ικανός λόγος να ζητάς τα ρέστα όταν η επένδυση αυτή δεν αποδίδει, πόσο μάλιστα όταν αυτή πληρώνεται με δανεικά.

Συν τοις άλλοις, τα σπουδάζοντα τέκνα έχουν πάντα την επιλογή της δωρεάν σίτισης και στέγασης, που ισχύει για εκείνους που την έχουν ανάγκη, όπως και την επιλογή να δουλέψουν με μερική απασχόληση για να βγάλουν κάποια έξοδα. Κι άλλοι το κάναμε, δεν πάθαμε τίποτα.



LostVerse said:


> Έτσι είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το λες με περηφάνια. Δηλαδή το ότι ο ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος είναι ντε φάκτο ότι δεν μπορεί να απεργήσει, δεν είναι προς τιμήν της κοινωνίας. Όταν ένας εργαζόμενος αισθάνεται ότι αδικείται, άσχετα αν όντως αδικείται ή όχι, πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα αλλά και τη δυνατότητα να απεργήσει. Το ότι δεν την έχει δεν σημαίνει ότι οι υπόλοιποι που την έχουν κακώς την έχουν.


Πρώτον, δεν είπα πουθενά ότι ο ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος δεν μπορεί, ή δεν πρέπει να απεργήσει. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι αν σου κάνουν μείωση, και μάλιστα σε τέτοια κρίση, είναι προκλητικό να διαμαρτύρεσαι την ώρα που άλλοι έχουν χάσει τη δουλειά τους. Και όχι μόνο να διαμαρτύρεσαι, αλλά να τους δημιουργείς και προβλήματα, και μάλιστα με απεργίες που δεν αποφασίζονται από το σύνολο των εργαζομένων (άλλο που επιβάλλονται). Π.χ., πριν 3-4 χρόνια που έκαναν απεργίες στη ΔΕΗ, και κατέβαζαν με το έτσι θέλω τους διακόπτες, εμένα μου έκαψαν τον υπολογιστή. Μου τον πλήρωσε κάποιος; Όχι. Εγώ όμως όχι μόνο συνεχίζω να πληρώνω ΔΕΗ, και μάλιστα κάθε χρόνο και πιο ακριβή, αλλά διαβάζω ότι το συνδικαλιστικό της όργανο έχει φάει με χρυσές μασέλες χρήματα του δημοσίου, δηλαδή δικά μου. Και όσο για το διαβλεπόμενο επιχείρημα ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι υπάλληλοι στις ΔΕΚΟ ίδιοι και μπλαμπλαμπλά: όποιος δεν μιλάει, συναινεί.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

Ψαριανός: Πελάτες ή μαλ... οι κατά συρροή ψηφοφόροι


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 25, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Όταν κάνεις πλάνο 20ετίας, δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις βασιζόμενος υποθετικά σε μια κατάσταση η οποία θα διαρκέσει για πάντα, χωρίς να το ξέρεις. Ούτε φροντίζεις να πάρεις ένα ή περισσότερα δάνεια, αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα αποπληρώσεις. Με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση που το δάνειο έχει ληφθεί για λόγους υγείας ή για κάτι που απειλεί τη ζωή σου, το ότι επιλέγεις να κάνεις μια *επένδυση*, όπως να αγοράσεις σπίτι, δεν είναι ικανός λόγος να ζητάς τα ρέστα όταν η επένδυση αυτή δεν αποδίδει, πόσο μάλιστα όταν αυτή πληρώνεται με δανεικά.
> 
> Συν τοις άλλοις, τα σπουδάζοντα τέκνα έχουν πάντα την επιλογή της δωρεάν σίτισης και στέγασης, που ισχύει για εκείνους που την έχουν ανάγκη, όπως και την επιλογή να δουλέψουν με μερική απασχόληση για να βγάλουν κάποια έξοδα. Κι άλλοι το κάναμε, δεν πάθαμε τίποτα.



Εύκολο να τα πεις τα παραπάνω αν είσαι έξω από το χορό, δε νομίζεις; 
Η επένδυση του να αγοράσεις σπίτι αποδίδει εξ ορισμού, αφού την ίδια περίοδο που πληρώνεις τη δόση του δανείου, ούτως ή άλλως θα πλήρωνες νοίκι.
Το παράδειγμα που σου ανάφερα ήταν με αφορμή την συγκεκριμένη είδηση, αλλά έχει αφαρμογή και σε άλλες κλίμακες. Και 1000 ευρώ να έπαιρνε κάποιος, αν από αυτά έπεφτε μετά στα 700 ή στα 600 (αντίστοιχη μείωση από τα 3400 στα 2000), αυτόματα όλος ο οικονομικός του σχεδιασμός θα έπεφτε στο κενό. 

Τα σπουδάζοντα τέκνα έχουν πολλές επιλογές, όλο και λιγότερες τελευταία βεβαίως. Αλλά επειδή όλοι μας σπουδάσαμε ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι οι δωρεάν κρατικές παροχές που θα σου επέτρεπαν να σπουδάσεις και να επικεντρωθείς στις σπουδές σου είναι από ανεπαρκείς έως ανύπαρκτες. Π.χ. το δωρεάν φαγητό που λες είναι υπαρκτό μεν, αλλά αν χρειάζεσαι 1+1 ώρα με τις συγκοινωνίες σε καλές συνθήκες για να πας στην σχολή για πρωινό (αν θες και μεσημεριανό και βραδινό το παραπάνω πολλαπλασίασέ το επί 3, εκτός αν δεν τρως τα Σ/Κ ή τις μέρες που δεν έχεις μάθημα), το tradeoff δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Στην θεωρία όλα καλά και πιθανά είναι.

Εν τέλει ναι, όπως τόνισα κι εγώ ο ίδιος αυτός που είχε μια τέτοια μείωση μπορεί να κάνει και θα κάνει ενέργειες να προσαρμοστεί, να μειώσει ή κόψει περιττά έξοδα κτλ. Σε τελική ανάλυση όμως, το ότι κάποιοι άλλοι περνούν χειρότερα είναι μεν κάτι δυσάρεστο, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο έχει αυτός ευθύνη ή πρέπει να απολογηθεί. 



> Πρώτον, δεν είπα πουθενά ότι ο ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος δεν μπορεί, ή δεν πρέπει να απεργήσει. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι αν σου κάνουν μείωση, και μάλιστα σε τέτοια κρίση, είναι προκλητικό να διαμαρτύρεσαι την ώρα που άλλοι έχουν χάσει τη δουλειά τους. Και όχι μόνο να διαμαρτύρεσαι, αλλά να τους δημιουργείς και προβλήματα, και μάλιστα με απεργίες που δεν αποφασίζονται από το σύνολο των εργαζομένων (άλλο που επιβάλλονται). Π.χ., πριν 3-4 χρόνια που έκαναν απεργίες στη ΔΕΗ, και κατέβαζαν με το έτσι θέλω τους διακόπτες, εμένα μου έκαψαν τον υπολογιστή. Μου τον πλήρωσε κάποιος; Όχι. Εγώ όμως όχι μόνο συνεχίζω να πληρώνω ΔΕΗ, και μάλιστα κάθε χρόνο και πιο ακριβή, αλλά διαβάζω ότι το συνδικαλιστικό της όργανο έχει φάει με χρυσές μασέλες χρήματα του δημοσίου, δηλαδή δικά μου. Και όσο για το διαβλεπόμενο επιχείρημα ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι υπάλληλοι στις ΔΕΚΟ ίδιοι και μπλαμπλαμπλά: όποιος δεν μιλάει, συναινεί.



Δεν το είπες, και δεν είπα κι εγώ ότι το είπες. Από τα γραφόμενά σου όμως αυτό εξάγεται, όταν λες ότι οι τάδε υπάλληλοι γονατίζουν την χώρα με τις απεργιακές τους κινητοποιήσεις, τι άλλες επιλογές αφήνεις; Δηλαδή εκτός από απεργίες, το μόνο νόμιμο θεσμοθετημένο μέσο αντίδρασης ενός εργαζομένου, τι άλλο θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν; Άσχετα με το αν συμφωνείς ή όχι με τα αιτήματά τους, άσχετα με το αν θεωρείς ή όχι ότι παίρνουν μεγάλους μισθούς. 

Επίσης, όπως είπα και παραπάνω, το ότι κάποιοι περνάνε πιο δύσκολα, ειδικά στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, σίγουρα μεν δεν είναι κάτι ευχάριστο, αλλά δεν είναι ευθύνη κάποιου ΔΥ. Δηλαδή για το ότι ο Μάνεσης ας πούμε αποφάσισε να απολύσει κάποιους υπαλλήλους της Χαλυβουργίας, φταίει ο υπάλληλος της (κάθε) ΔΕΗ; Μα αυτό θα μπορούσε να συμβεί και προ κρίσης ούτως ή άλλως. Πέρα από αυτό, με την ίδια λογική γιατί να μην πάμε και πιο πέρα; Στην Αφρική παιδιά πεθαίνουν της πείνας, άρα γιατί στην Ελλάδα διαμαρτυρόμαστε για μειώσεις μισθών; Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η λογική αυτή είναι αδιέξοδη. 

Για τον υπολογιστή σου σίγουρα είναι κρίμα που σου κάηκε, και παρόλο που θα μπορούσε να είχε καεί άλλες δέκα φορές από άλλες αιτίες, η συγκεκριμένη δεν ήταν ατύχημα ή κάτι απρόβλεπτο. Ούτως ή άλλως όμως η ΔΕΗ ουδέποτε ανέλαβε ευθύνη ούτε πλήρωσε το παραμικρό σε περιπτώσεις ζημιών σε ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις η πολιτική της ήταν ότι ο πελάτης οφείλει να έχει λάβει μέτρα προστασίας (UPS, μπρίζες ασφαλείας κτλ).

Οι συνδικαλιστές της ΔΕΗ είναι αυτό ακριβώς που λέει το όνομά τους: Συνδικαλιστές. Δηλαδή κοιτάνε τα συμφέροντά τους, όποια νομίζουν αυτοί ότι είναι αυτά, και μέχρι το σημείο που θεωρούν ότι μπορούν να το κάνουν. Το ίδιο κάνουν όλοι οι συνδικαλιστές. Το αν οι απαιτήσεις τους είναι λογικές ή παράλογες, μπορούν να ειπωθούν πολλά. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να διεκδικήσει ό,τι γουστάρει και το τελευταίο που θα τον απασχολήσει είναι τι άποψη έχουν οι υπόλοιποι. Π.χ. οι συνδικαλιστές του βιβλίου ευαγγελίζονται κατώτερο καθαρό βασικό μισθό 1400 ευρώ. Πόσο ρεαλιστικό είναι κάτι τέτοιο; Μάλλον όχι πολύ. Τώρα βέβαια θα πεις και με το δίκιο σου ότι άλλο να κόβεις το ρεύμα σε χιλιάδες ανθρώπους, άλλο να απεργείς στις εκδόσεις. Σωστό, διαφορετική η βαρύτητα, αλλά αφενός αυτό μπορούν αυτό κάνουν, αφετέρου από όσο γνωρίζει ουδέποτε έχει επέμβει εισαγγελέας, οπότε απλά βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν. Όπως θα έκανε ο καθένας αν μπορούσε.

Για την τελευταία σου πρόταση, πιο σωστή διατύπωση θα ήταν «όποιος μπορεί να μιλήσει και δεν μιλάει, συναινεί».



Palavra said:


> Ψαριανός: Πελάτες ή μαλ... οι κατά συρροή ψηφοφόροι



Άραγε περιλαμβάνει και τον εαυτό του μέσα; Διότι κι αυτός επανεκλέχθηκε μια φορά. Εκτός αν βγάζει τον εαυτό του απ' έξω θεωρόντας (προφανώς) ως αυτονόητο ότι ο ίδιος θα έκανε κάτι διαφορετικό αν ήταν στην εξουσία. Βέβαια, όλοι πριν την εκλογή τους αυτό ευαγγελίζονται. Ποιος πολιτικός θα έλεγε το αντιθετο;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Π.χ. το δωρεάν φαγητό που λες είναι υπαρκτό μεν, αλλά αν χρειάζεσαι 1+1 ώρα με τις συγκοινωνίες σε καλές συνθήκες για να πας στην σχολή για πρωινό (αν θες και μεσημεριανό και βραδινό το παραπάνω πολλαπλασίασέ το επί 3, εκτός αν δεν τρως τα Σ/Κ ή τις μέρες που δεν έχεις μάθημα), το tradeoff δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Στην θεωρία όλα καλά και πιθανά είναι.


Χρειάζεσαι στην Αθήνα, και αν μένεις μακριά από όλες τις φοιτητικές λέσχες. Όπως επίσης και μπορείς να μένεις στο νοίκι με τα μισά χρήματα από τη δόση του στεγαστικού σου. Και τέλος πάντων, λύσεις υπάρχουν για όλα. Δεν είναι κανόνας η ανθυποπερίπτωση.


LostVerse said:


> Σε τελική ανάλυση όμως, το ότι κάποιοι άλλοι περνούν χειρότερα είναι μεν κάτι δυσάρεστο, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο έχει αυτός ευθύνη ή πρέπει να απολογηθεί.


Σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά ας μην κλαίγεται κιόλας.



LostVerse said:


> Για τον υπολογιστή σου σίγουρα είναι κρίμα που σου κάηκε, και παρόλο που θα μπορούσε να είχε καεί άλλες δέκα φορές από άλλες αιτίες, η συγκεκριμένη δεν ήταν ατύχημα ή κάτι απρόβλεπτο.


Αστειεύεσαι, μάλλον. Όταν ανακοινώνεις διακοπή ρεύματος 2-4 μ.μ. και την κάνεις 1-3 μ.μ., φυσικά και είναι απρόβλεπτο. Μάλιστα, δείχνεις στον καταναλωτή ότι τον γράφεις εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι. Όταν είσαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, υπολογίζεις και το τέταρτο-δεν μπορείς να μη δουλεύεις όλη μέρα επειδή της καρφώθηκε της ΔΕΗ να κάνει απεργία γιατί τους έκοψαν το επίδομα. 
Και τέλος πάντων, επειδή δεν έχω σκοπό να συνεχίσω το πινγκ πονγκ, θεωρείς δίκαιο να δανείζεται το ελληνικό κράτος και να πληρώνει υψηλούς μισθούς, εξωφρενικές παροχές και αργομισθίες, και όταν αυτές κόβονται για να μην απολυθούν περισσότεροι, να γίνεται χαμός; 



LostVerse said:


> Για την τελευταία σου πρόταση, πιο σωστή διατύπωση θα ήταν «όποιος μπορεί να μιλήσει και δεν μιλάει, συναινεί».



Με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά όσοι γνώριζαν για τα εκατομμύρια που μασουλούσαν οι συνδικαλιστές, για τις ατασθαλίες της διοίκησης κτλ, και δεν έλεγαν τίποτα, δεν είναι αθώοι. Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω την καραμέλα για εργαζόμενους που στρέφονται ο ένας κατά του άλλου. Όταν ένας εργαζόμενος πλουτίζει αθέμιτα εις βάρος πολλών άλλων, τι να κάνουμε, δεν γίνεται να του πούμε _μπράβο μεγάλε, είσαι και ο πρώτος_.




LostVerse said:


> Άραγε περιλαμβάνει και τον εαυτό του μέσα; Διότι κι αυτός επανεκλέχθηκε μια φορά. Εκτός αν βγάζει τον εαυτό του απ' έξω θεωρόντας (προφανώς) ως αυτονόητο ότι ο ίδιος θα έκανε κάτι διαφορετικό αν ήταν στην εξουσία. Βέβαια, όλοι πριν την εκλογή τους αυτό ευαγγελίζονται. Ποιος πολιτικός θα έλεγε το αντιθετο;


Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το άρθρο, διότι ο Ψαριανός μιλάει για πολιτικούς που εκλέγονται εδώ και 30-40 χρόνια. Και έχει δίκιο. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ψηφίζεις π.χ. συνέχεια τον Πάγκαλο, και μετά να τον μουτζώνεις.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 25, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Χρειάζεσαι στην Αθήνα, και αν μένεις μακριά από όλες τις φοιτητικές λέσχες. Όπως επίσης και μπορείς να μένεις στο νοίκι με τα μισά χρήματα από τη δόση του στεγαστικού σου. Και τέλος πάντων, λύσεις υπάρχουν για όλα. Δεν είναι κανόνας η ανθυποπερίπτωση.



Εγώ στον πρώτο μου χρόνο στην Αθήνα, έμενα σε φοιτητική εστία στον Κολωνό. Όλοι μας τότε επειδή λίγο πολύ πανεπιστημιούπολη-Ζωγράφου σπουδάζαμε, θέλαμε 1,5 ώρα για να φτάσουμε. Οπότε πολύ σωστή η επισήμανσή σου. Όντως δεν μίλησα για την ανθυποπερίπτωση, 1 ώρα διαδρομή ήταν το αισιόδοξο σενάριο, δεδομένου ότι γύρω από την πανεπιστημιούπολη (και τις περισσότερες σχολές γενίκως) τα ενοίκια είναι πανάκριβα, ακόμα και για τρύπες.

Σημείωση: Τότε δεν υπήρχε μετρό, και το 057 ήταν Steyr 

Δεν διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν λύσεις. Αυτό είπα κι εγώ.



> Σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά ας μην κλαίγεται κιόλας.



Αυτό το λες εσύ κι εγώ. Ο άλλος που είχε κάνει όπως είπα έναν προϋπολογισμό και ένα πλάνο, βλέπει ότι τώρα δεν βγαίνει. Όσον αφορά αυτόν, καλά κάνει και κλαίγεται. Το αντίθετο θα ήταν περίεργο. 



> Αστειεύεσαι, μάλλον. Όταν ανακοινώνεις διακοπή ρεύματος 2-4 μ.μ. και την κάνεις 1-3 μ.μ., φυσικά και είναι απρόβλεπτο. Μάλιστα, δείχνεις στον καταναλωτή ότι τον γράφεις εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι. Όταν είσαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, υπολογίζεις και το τέταρτο-δεν μπορείς να μη δουλεύεις όλη μέρα επειδή της καρφώθηκε της ΔΕΗ να κάνει απεργία γιατί τους έκοψαν το επίδομα.
> Και τέλος πάντων, επειδή δεν έχω σκοπό να συνεχίσω το πινγκ πονγκ, θεωρείς δίκαιο να δανείζεται το ελληνικό κράτος και να πληρώνει υψηλούς μισθούς, εξωφρενικές παροχές και αργομισθίες, και όταν αυτές κόβονται για να μην απολυθούν περισσότεροι, να γίνεται χαμός;



Δεν την ξέρω την περίπτωση, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ουδέποτε είπα ότι καλά κάνει η ΓΕΝΟΠ και κόβει το ρεύμα, απεναντίας τόνισα ότι βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν. 

Δεν το βρίσκω δίκαιο, αν και η έννοια περί δικαίου αισθήματος είναι κατ' εξοχήν υποκειμενική. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν είπα αν το βρίσκω δίκαιο ή άδικο, αλλά μάλλον ότι το βρίσκω λογικό και αναμενόμενο. Εσύ από την αρχή γράφεις περίπου σαν να πέφτεις από τα σύνεφα διαβάζοντας για αντιδράσεις μετά από ανακοινώσεις μειώσεων μισθών-προνομίων. Τι θα έπρεπε να κάνουν δηλαδή, να πανηγυρίζουν; 

Εξάλλου ξαναλέω: Με την ίδια λογική, ο κάθε εργοδότης είτε ιδιώτης είτε δημόσιο θα μπορούσε να επικαλείται επ' άπειρον ότι άλλοι περνούν χειρότερα ή δεν έχουν και καθόλου δουλειά προκειμένου να επιβάλλουν μειώσεις. Πολλοί το κάνουν ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις εταιρειών που δεν τις αγγίζει η κρίση, απλά από απληστία. Δεν πάει έτσι όμως. 



> Με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά όσοι γνώριζαν για τα εκατομμύρια που μασουλούσαν οι συνδικαλιστές, για τις ατασθαλίες της διοίκησης κτλ, και δεν έλεγαν τίποτα, δεν είναι αθώοι. Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω την καραμέλα για εργαζόμενους που στρέφονται ο ένας κατά του άλλου. Όταν ένας εργαζόμενος πλουτίζει αθέμιτα εις βάρος πολλών άλλων, τι να κάνουμε, δεν γίνεται να του πούμε _μπράβο μεγάλε, είσαι και ο πρώτος_.



Σαν αρχή συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Η ανοχή ναι, είναι συνενοχή, αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις για ποιον λόγο κάποιος δεν μίλησε, ούτε μπορείς αποκλειστικά να κατηγορήσεις τους δεητζήδες ή κάθε είδους ΔΥ. Και στην Siemens πολλοί ήξεραν για τις μίζες, αλλά αν κάποιος μιλούσε μπορεί να βρίσκονταν και «αυτοκτονημένος». Δεν έχασε το ελληνικό δημόσιο και ο Έλληνας φορολογούμενος λεφτά; Δεν μπορείς να τους βάλεις όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι. 

Για τον φόβο των Ιουδαίων, ένα copy-paste: _«Σαν αρχή συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Η ανοχή ναι, είναι συνενοχή»._


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2011)

Αν είναι να πιάσουμε τον καθένα κατά περίπτωση θα βρούμε πολλές εξαιρέσεις, αλλά το ζήτημα είναι πιο μεγάλο. 

Αλεξάνδρα, είσαι 100% σίγουρη ότι οι μισθοί είναι μόνο συνάρτηση των ετών υπηρεσίας; Δε μετράνε ειδικότητα, σπουδές, συγκεκριμένες γνώσεις; Γιατί στις περιπτώσεις που ανέφερα υπάρχει διαβάθμιση. Δεν ξεκινάει ο εκπαιδευόμενος του κέντρου κατανομής με τον ίδιο μισθό που παίρνει ο νεοδιορισμένος γενικών καθηκόντων γραφείου. Ούτε απαιτείται από τον δεύτερο να έχει το ίδιο πτυχίο με τον πρώτο. Αλλά και στην ίδια ειδικότητα υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις. Τελευταία φορά που ασχολήθηκα, ο μισθός του μηχανικού του κέντρου κατανομής μετά από μερικά χρόνια είναι μεγαλύτερος από το μισθό του διευθυντή της ΔΕΗ σε επαρχιακή πόλη (μηχανικός κι ο ένας, μηχανικός κι ο άλλος αλλά με διαφορετικό αντικείμενο εργασίας). Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Δεν είναι όλες οι δημόσιες δουλειές το ίδιο. Μερικές μάλιστα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να είναι κατώτερες από τις δουλειές του ιδιωτικού τομέα (εκτός αν ονειρεύεστε ιδιωτική δικαιοσύνη και άλλες ουτοπίες). 

Όσο για το να γίνουν οι δημόσιες δουλειές λιγότερο ελκυστικές από τις ιδιωτικές κλπ, δε βλέπεις ότι πρόκειται για φαύλο κύκλο; Αν υπήρχαν ιδιωτικές δουλειές δεν θα υποχρεωνόταν ούτε θα σκοτωνόταν για να μπει στο δημόσιο ο καθένας. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι θα κρατιούνται με νύχια και με δόντια και με απεργίες και διαμαρτυρίες και επαναστάσεις αν χρειαστεί. Κι ας κατεβαίνει ο μισθός, γιατί καλύτερα τα 500 ευρώ κάθε μήνα παρά το τίποτα. Ενώ αν υπήρχαν ιδιωτικές δουλειές θα είχαν φύγει οι μισοί δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι με την πρώτη μείωση μισθών. Πώς επομένως προτείνεις να αλλάξει αυτό; Αν βεβαίως βρεις καμιά καλή λύση, τότε πας για νόμπελ οικονομίας.

Παλάβρα, το δικαίωμα στη διεκδίκηση περισσότερων το έχουν όλοι, ακόμα κι αυτοί που θεωρητικά πλήττονται λιγότερο από την κρίση. 

Α, και για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το ότι οι υπάλληλοι της ΔΕΗ πληρώνουν λιγότερη ΔΕΗ, ναι ρε παιδιά τι να κάνουμε, κι οι υπάλληλοι των εστιατορίων μπορούν να πάρουν για το σπίτι ό,τι μένει άρα έχουν λιγότερα έξοδα διατροφής. Κι οι υπάλληλοι της Πρόκτερ & Γκαμπλ μπορούν να αγοράσουν με μεγάλη έκπτωση (νομίζω 90%) προϊόντα της εταιρείας, άρα έχουν λιγότερα έξοδα στο σούπερμάρκετ, στα αρώματα, στα φαρμακευτικά, στα καλλυντικά. Δεν τα προσφέρουν αυτά οι επιχειρήσεις για την ψυχή της μαμάς τους, για να μην τους κλέψει ο υπάλληλος τα προσφέρουν. Οι εκπτώσεις στο προσωπικό είναι στάνταρ παροχή, υπάρχει σε όλα τα βιβλία διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων και ούτε οι ακραίοι καπιταλιστές δεν υποστηρίζουν την κατάργησή τους γιατί γνωρίζουν την αναγκαιότητά τους.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 25, 2011)

Επειδή δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι σαφές από τη συζήτηση: φαντάζομαι πως καταλαβαίνετε όλοι ότι οι συζητήσεις για τους μισθούς στο δημόσιο (και το ευρύτερο δημόσιο) είναι για τους _μικτούς_ μισθούς, έτσι; Το μέσο μισθολογικό κόστος 1900 € μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί σε πραγματικές απολαβές 1200 € και βγάλε. Στις ΔΕΚΟ μάλιστα η ψαλίδα μεταξύ χαμηλόμισθων και υψηλόμισθων είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη απ' ό,τι στο στενό δημόσιο.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 25, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ψαριανός: Πελάτες ή μαλ... οι κατά συρροή ψηφοφόροι






> Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το άρθρο, διότι ο Ψαριανός μιλάει για πολιτικούς που εκλέγονται εδώ και 30-40 χρόνια. Και έχει δίκιο. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ψηφίζεις π.χ. συνέχεια τον Πάγκαλο, και μετά να τον μουτζώνεις.



Το άρθρο το διάβασα, κι ακριβώς επειδή το διάβασα έγραψα αυτό που έγραψα. Ουσιαστικά ήταν σαν να διάβαζα στην ιστοσελίδα της Colgate πόσο τέλεια οδοντόκρεμα είναι η Colgate και πόσο τρισάθλιες οι υπόλοιπες. Fine. Another one bites the dust. 

Ο Πάγκαλος και μια σειρά άλλων αρχιλαμογιών τουλάχιστον έχουν την δικαιολογία ότι εκλέχθηκαν συνεχώς μέσω ψηφοδελτίου επικρατείας. Οι άλλοι τι δικαιολογία έχουν; Το να ευαγγελίζονται εκ τους ασφαλούς ότι αυτοί θα ήταν/είναι καλύτεροι πιο αδέκαστοι/αποτελεσματικοί δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Κι εγώ αν ήθελα να ψαρέψω ψήφους αυτά θα έλεγα. Με λίγα λόγια ωραία τα λέει μεν, από απόλυτη ασφάλεια δε. Έχει ξαναπαίξει η κασέτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2011)

Λέτε ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, αλλά θα σταθώ σε ένα μόνο: Τι σημαίνει ακριβώς «σχέδια ζωής 20ετίας»; Ποιος πήγε να δανειστεί έχοντας κάνει παράλληλα ασφάλεια ζωής για να δέσει το δάνειό του; Πού είναι γραμμένο ότι η ζωή ξετυλίγεται γραμμικά και ανοδικά στην αιωνιότητα; Και ποια ισότητα υπάρχει μεταξύ των Ελλήνων πολιτών όταν κάποιοι (πολλοί) έχουν καλοπληρωμένη ασφάλεια και βεβαιότητα για να κάνουν προγραμματισμό ζωής και κάποιοι (εξίσου πολλοί) μπορεί να χάνουν το έδαφος κάτω από τα πόδια τους από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη; Και οι άνεργοι δεν είναι 200.000 που έγραψε κάπου η Παλ Αύρα, είναι ήδη πάνω από 800.000 και εκεί δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι ημιαπασχολούμενοι ή και άνεργοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες...



LostVerse said:


> Ο Πάγκαλος και μια σειρά άλλων αρχιλαμογιών τουλάχιστον έχουν την δικαιολογία ότι εκλέχθηκαν συνεχώς μέσω ψηφοδελτίου επικρατείας.


Ο Πάγκαλος εκλέγεται καμιά 30αριά χρόνια στο Υπόλοιπο Αττικής. Με σταυρό. Από σώμα πολλών χιλιάδων ψηφοφόρων.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, είσαι 100% σίγουρη ότι οι μισθοί είναι μόνο συνάρτηση των ετών υπηρεσίας; Δε μετράνε ειδικότητα, σπουδές, συγκεκριμένες γνώσεις;


Αυτό που είπα ήταν απάντηση στο δικό σου επιχείρημα ότι "Κι αυτός με τις 3400 μισθό μπορεί να έχει δουλέψει πολύ σκληρά για να φτάσει εκεί που είναι". Προφανώς ειδικότητα, σπουδές και γνώσεις μετράνε για την κατάταξη στο εισαγωγικό κλιμάκιο. Από κει και πέρα η μισθολογική εξέλιξη είναι απρόσκοπτη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2011)

Ναι, μας ενοχλούν οι αυθαιρεσίες των συνδικαλιστών. Έχουμε σκεφτεί όμως ότι αυτό είναι το νόημα της απεργίας ή του κατεβάσματος του διακόπτη; Να ενοχληθεί όσο πιο πολύς κόσμος γίνεται; 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Παλαβρα, δεν ξέρω γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο το να κάνει κανείς μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια. Μπορεί στην Ελλάδα να μην το μαθαίνουμε στο σχολείο, αλλά ο σχεδιασμός του μέλλοντος είναι εγγύηση για την επίτευξη στόχων. Σε καιρό ειρήνης και οικονομικής ευημερίας (μέχρι πρόσφατα) δεν έχουμε λόγο να ζούμε με το φόβο ούτε να μαζεύουμε τα λεφτά μας κάτω από το στρώμα. Δεν μπορείς να αναβάλεις τα πάντα επειδή σε είκοσι χρόνια θα είσαι ίσως άνεργος.


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που είπα ήταν απάντηση στο δικό σου επιχείρημα ότι "Κι αυτός με τις 3400 μισθό μπορεί να έχει δουλέψει πολύ σκληρά για να φτάσει εκεί που είναι". Προφανώς ειδικότητα, σπουδές και γνώσεις μετράνε για την κατάταξη στο εισαγωγικό κλιμάκιο. Από κει και πέρα η μισθολογική εξέλιξη είναι απρόσκοπτη.



Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι μπορείς να εκπαιδευτείς στη δουλειά, να μετακινηθείς εσωτερικά ή να κάνεις επιπλέον σπουδές ενώ εργάζεσαι. Η επαγγελματική εξέλιξη δεν είναι μόνο "μπήκα στο δημόσιο και άραξα κι ο μισθός πέφτει", ειδικά γι'αυτους που επιδιώκουν κάτι καλύτερο.


ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχει η νοοτροπία του αράγματος, αλλά το βρίσκω απίθανο να είναι όλοι έτσι.


----------



## stathis (Nov 25, 2011)

Εκτός από τους διευθυντές των 3000+ ευρώ, υπάρχουν και οι πρωτοδιόριστοι εκπαιδευτικοί των 639:
http://www.paideia-news.com/images/stories/nm301011.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, από δελτίο ειδήσεων που είδα φαίνεται ότι η συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία μείωσης συμπαρασύρει τις καθαρές αμοιβές (οι αναφερόμενες είναι μικτές) των νεοδιοριζόμενων στα επίπεδα των 650-750 €. Άλλωστε, μια από τις σιωπηρά ζητούμενες διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές είναι να πάψει ο δημόσιος τομέας να αποτελεί ελκυστικότερο εργασιακό περιβάλλον από τον ιδιωτικό.


Ακριβώς, Στάθη...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, Παλαβρα, δεν ξέρω γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο το να κάνει κανείς μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια. Μπορεί στην Ελλάδα να μην το μαθαίνουμε στο σχολείο, αλλά ο σχεδιασμός του μέλλοντος είναι εγγύηση για την επίτευξη στόχων. Σε καιρό ειρήνης και οικονομικής ευημερίας (μέχρι πρόσφατα) δεν έχουμε λόγο να ζούμε με το φόβο ούτε να μαζεύουμε τα λεφτά μας κάτω από το στρώμα. Δεν μπορείς να αναβάλεις τα πάντα επειδή σε είκοσι χρόνια θα είσαι ίσως άνεργος.


Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια υποθέτοντας ότι τα δεδομένα του τώρα δεν θα αλλάξουν ποτέ. Ούτε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το επιχείρημα «έχω προσαρμόσει τη ζωή μου στο μισθό που παίρνω, γιατί μου τον μειώνετε;» Πρέπει να προβλέψεις απώλεια εισοδήματος, πιθανή ανεργία, κτλ. Και επίσης, πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις τη ζωή σου στα χρήματα που παίρνεις τώρα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να διαμαρτύρεται κανείς με αίτημα να διατηρήσει το υψηλό βιοτικό του επίπεδο, και να μην του το κάνουν μέτριο και ζοριστεί. 800.000 άνεργοι, είπαμε. Οι κοινωνικές παροχές γι' αυτούς δηλαδή από πού θα καλυφθούν; Με το τέλος επιτηδεύματος των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών; 

Όσο για τους εκπαιδευτικούς, κάτι τέτοια βλέπω και μετά θυμώνω ακόμα πιο πολύ με τα των ΔΕΚΟ :angry:


----------

